# Troy Bilt 4 Cycle weedeater



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

Weedeater starts and runs fine for a while than it won't start anymore until it cools any help appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check for spark when hot, if no spark until it cools, then CDI is bad and needs to be replaced. Also these 4 cycle engines can be hard to start when hot, if the valves are needing adjustment.


----------

